# Joelline 1000 nice messages



## Seana

*1000 *​

*Joelline's posts*​ 




I have just discovered that Joelline has 1000 posts.​


Joelline I am not sure whether you like such nice gestures or not but I would like to send you all my best wishes.
I often read your posts written bit distinct but really they appeal to me. 
I like them​ 
*Seana*​ 
​


----------



## maxiogee

*J*oy
*O*utpours
*E*ffusively!
*L*anguage
*L*over's
*I*nto
*N*ext
*E*chelon.​


----------



## emma42

Joelline, you will always be Miss America to me, even though we discussed an alternative.  You are a joy to share the forum with.  Congratulations!


----------



## geve

Un millier ?
This well deserves a few flowers et quelques bulles...

Bravo Joelline!


----------



## fenixpollo

Joelline, I definitely feel that you made the right decision?  

Happy Postiversary!


----------



## moodywop

Joelline

Il signor Pollo says you've opted out but you're not in the opt-out list so just to be on the safe side I'm congratulating you both here and by PM. Congrats overkill! 

_Complimenti e continua così!_


----------



## geve

(from what I understood, Joelline opted out the "opt out" thread...)


----------



## cuchuflete

First you say you do, and then you don't

And then you say you will
and then you won't

You're undecided now.....

So What are we going to do?????

Belts and Braces


Warm thanks and Congratulations, public and private,

Un saludo,
cuchu​


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

I'll use fenixpollo's words:  (May I kind sir?)

Happy Postiversary Joelline!

I've enjoyed reading you too!

MG


----------



## Agnès E.

A Joelline, qui bravement soutient l'honnêteté et la droiture, j'offre toutes mes ficelles de caleçon en ce premier postiversaire !

Vos bras, vos bras !!!​


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Joelline !​ 
et merci pour ta participation plus qu'active sur ce forum ​ 
Pour la route ​


----------



## french4beth

Congrats, joelline!

Happy postiversary!

Go Steelers!

And thanks to Pittsburgh public tv stations, we have wonderful programs such as: _Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood_, _National Geographic Explorer_, and _Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego?_. Where in the world would we be without them?

Go have a great big hoagie & a pop - if ever you're in my neck of the woods (we're in the same time zone, after all), I'll treat you to a grinder!​


----------



## COLsass

_Congratulatulatulations!_


----------



## GenJen54

In honor of your first mille-post, I'll sing a little country ditty.

With nods to Dolly Parton:

Joelline, Joelline, Joelline, Joelline
With beauteous words, beyond compare
With flaming wit, you rarely err
With erudition, such help you bring 
Your posts are like a breath of spring
I cannot compete with you, Joelline.

(The actual lyrics are here, for all who are interested) 

Happy postiversary! See, that wasn't so bad, was it?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Hey, Joelline!  We don't cross paths often, but when we do, I'm the better for it!   

Congratulations on your first 1,000.  Looking forward to many more.

Elisabetta


----------



## Joelline

*Thank You All!*​ 
*Seana*, You are so kind. I think having my posts called "distinct" is one of the most interesting compliments anyone has ever give me! Dziekuje!

*Maxi* *M*akes *A*ll e*X*traordinarily *I*lluminating! Go raibh maith agat!

*Emma*, Thank you my friend from across the pond. Cheers! 

*geve*, j'adore tes fleurs (et tes bulles!). Merci.

*fenixpollo,* Thank you for the affirmation (I think I probably did, eventually, ultimately, finally (!) wind up making the right decision!).

*Moodywop*, due baci per due congratulazioni, Carlo. Grazie.

*Cuchuflete,* 
I was sittin' on a fence, and it didn't make much sense, 
But I kept you in suspense, and you know it! 
My promise to opt-out turned out to be a big cop-out!
Well, I guess I'll never learn, and I show it! 
Gracias

*Mariaguadalupe, *she of the beautiful name and the interesting posts in the Cultural forum, Muchas gracias!

*Agnes E.,* Toujours chébran! Merci.

*Zaby,* miam-miam! Délicieux! Merci!

*French4Beth,* from the home of the Ferris wheel and the Isaly bar, Thank you! Do Connecticutians, Connecticuters, people from Connecticut drink 'pop' too? I look forward to that grinder (hold the onions)! Thank you!

*COLsass*, Graci-Graci-Graci-as!

*GenJen54,* Oh, how I wish I could have heard you sing it! Thank you!

*TrentinaNE,* We don't cross paths often probably because you get there first, and I always agree with you! Great minds... Thank you.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Arf', je suis toujours à la bourre ! 
Joël-line ? Je ne sais toujours pas si je prononce bien ton prénom dans ma p'tite tête, puisque je le prononce "à la française"... 
Tu as vu ? Il ne passe pas vraiment inaperçu ton posti.


----------



## Seana

*Many thanks Joelline* for such nice words. 

It was just me the one who made you confused but I wasn't fully conscious of your *opt out* from congrat thread. I have acted it on impulse because It is truth I like your posts.  I am very sorry for all this fuss.
*But look how nice is here today.*
In my opinion *Congrat thread* is needed for our formed small nice community - better say little village.
PS My English is very poor. So, I apologize for likely misunderstanding my text.


----------



## Joelline

*Karine Fr,*

Merci. Tôt ou tard, tu es la bienvenue! Ne t'en fais pas au sujet de mon nom; une amie française m'a "rebaptisée" (selon elle) il y longtemps. D'ailleurs, ce n'est que mon nom de ... clavier!


----------



## Joelline

*Seana*,

There is never a need to apologize for an act of kindness!  Your post was an unexpected, but lovely gift.  It is very nice here--because of you!   

Wiele pocalunki! (I hope that is correct!   )
Joelline


----------



## combustion

Congratulation *Joelline**!*

*comby...*


----------



## Joelline

*Grazie mille, Combustion!*


----------



## timpeac

Ah - Better late than never! Congratulations Joelline and thanks for your posts which mix wit and wisdom in equal measure.


----------



## Joelline

*Tim*, Early or late, you are always welcome! Does this mean my posts are half-witted and half-wise?     As always, I have to agree with you!  Thank you, Joelline


----------



## timpeac

Joelline said:
			
		

> *Tim*, Early or late, you are always welcome! Does this mean my posts are half-witted and half-wise?  As always, I have to agree with you! Thank you, Joelline


No, I meant that the ones that are witty aren't wise and the ones that are wise aren't witty.....

   

Lucky I also know you can take a joke!! Of course, I meant that there is always an abundance of both.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks!


----------

